# *BONNET CREEK* MOM's DAY!* MAY 8-14* 2BrDlux* $550~



## TIMESHARE-HO

MOTHERS DAY!!  GIFT!!  VACATION! 

** WYNDHAM BONNET CREEK RESORT **
     LAKE BUENA VISTA, FL..  NEXT TO DISNEY ENTRANCE

** MAY 7-14  ONLY $550!   :whoopie:

2BR DELUX, KING BR, JAC, 2 FULL BDS, QN SOFABED
FULL KITCH, W/D, BALCONY. SLEEPS 8 PPL   

* CALL NOW  904-403-7019


----------



## amycurl

The parks will be *empty* that week....it's a great time to go, between spring and summer breaks, and it's the rare mom that wants to spend her day schlepping kids around the parks. It's my favorite week to go (I only have one kid to schlep, I love Disney, and it's also my birthday week.)

This year, I will be doing a HGVC come-on weekend in Myrtle Beach, or I would take this.


----------



## MelissaK

Is this still available by chance?


----------

